# Which city is it



## taktu (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out which city is in this picture but no luck so far. Any idea?

Sorry for poor quality.

http://www.glowfoto.com/static_image/07-104001L/2631/jpg/09/2010/img6/glowfoto


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

church tower reminds me of Boston skyline:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Ferry tower San Francisco*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Montreal:*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Think the montreal one makes the best fit...


----------



## taktu (Sep 7, 2010)

It's Montreal, i even found similar angle.
http://www.hickerphoto.com/data/media/25/montreal-pictures_6109.jpg
Thanks a lot!


----------



## ihealthcare (Sep 7, 2010)

Please Visit Florida


----------

